# Wacky Worming at Hinckley



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wanted to post about fishing the wacky worm, i cant believe how well it works. Been fishing it for about the last few weeks over at Hinckley Lake and have yet to get skunked since i started using it there. After trying pretty much every lure in the box and catching nothing i decided to mess around with it and the first night out i caught 3 fish and lost a few. Monday I went out and caught a largemouth that was a solid 4 pounder possibly close to 5 and broke another big one off when it jumped out of the water. I cant explain what it is about this rig but it really works.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

It's a very effective way to catch bass.

Started because a guy who had little experience, asked what people were catching fish on. Guy at the marina told him plastic woms. Guy catches a bunch of nice fish and a local guide noticed that he had the worm on wrong (now considered wacky). 

Guide went out the next day and slayed them by rigging it that way. 

Always experiment, you just never know!


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

My favorite way to catch largemouth. Never really tried it before finding my way to OGF. Since then, soft plastics dominate my tackle bag.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

First of all, congrats for catching something at Hinkley!

I like wacky worm rigs too, especially with senkos.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

yea tokugawa thats what i've been using over there at hinckley is the senko, been throwing it on 10lb seaguar fluorocarbon line with gamakatsu 1/0 weedless wide gap finesse hook. I have the st croix mojo bass wacky worm rod that i fish it on, it might be the best rod i own u can feel every thing with it especially since it has an extra fast tip. I dont know what type of hook u fish your senkos on but i would recommend you give some of them a shot. Also ive been using the o ring method to rig them instead of putting the hook through the middle of the bait, it really saves the amount of worms you go through.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

For a weighted wacky rig, I use Eagle hooks with the weight on the shank. It has a weedguard, and I use it in weedy areas with braid on my heavy rod.

For weightless rigs, I use Gamakatsu finesse wide gap, too. I throw it with spinning gear with Yo-Zuri hybrid. Sticky sharp hooks, and you can use them for drop-shotting. Haven't tried o-rings tho.


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

I really like the Jackel Flick Shake with the small jig heads they promote using. Although it's mostly a Spring technique for me, I will use it when things are tough throughout the Summer and Fall.


----------

